
Mapping how the United States generates its electricity - velodrome
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/power-plants/
======
grzm
Some pretty charts, but I find some of them more difficult to read than
necessary. For example, "Electricity generation by power source, January to
May 2015" attempts to balance coal against all other sources by placing them
on opposite sides of the x-axis. A normal stacked bar chart would have the
same effect while making it even clearer that they're percentages.

Also, while noting the generation locations by source and power, it would be
interesting to see the areas these generators service.

Kudos to the Wapo staff for putting this together. One of the good things
about charts like this is that it gets me thinking :) After all, I wouldn't
have been thinking critically about these things if I hadn't seen the charts
in the first place!

